# Rear Delts



## SURGE (Oct 19, 2014)

What are you all doing for rear delts?

I have good front caps but rear delts are lagging.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 19, 2014)

YouTube John Meadows rear delt swings.  I like 45° reverse flyes as well.


----------



## MattG (Oct 19, 2014)

Only specific exercise i do for rear delts is reverse flyes. Hits them really good. I alternate between about 10 different delt exercises, doing 3-4 different ones each delt day. By doing this i get overall balanced development in my shoulders


----------



## d2r2ddd (Oct 20, 2014)

yeah ... google John Meadows Shoulders routine ... u'll luv rear delt SWINGs


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the reverse fly machine for a contraction.

I also like wide grip behind back uprights.
That's a Lee Haney favorite.
I usually do them on a Smith.


----------

